
Using brute force as your search algo I can't see this scaling - edf13
http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/05/searching-20-gbsec-systems-engineering-before-algorithms/
======
edf13
This all seems good on paper... their video at the end shows a great result
(750GB/sec)... but as they state themselves - they commandeer an entire group
of servers for a brief period to perform each search!

This is crazy!

I can see this all falling down later on when they come under significant load
and gain a reasonable amount of customers.

\- Index/Model/Optimise your data on the way in!

